

Report Reveals Restrictive and Hostile Working Conditions for Konami Employees - daheza
http://www.giantbomb.com/articles/report-reveals-restrictive-and-hostile-working-con/1100-5251/

======
daheza
Japanese Site Source:
[http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXMZO89986400R30C15A7000000/?...](http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXMZO89986400R30C15A7000000/?dg=1)

